# Curious..who's hitting 300 fps?



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I'd be curious to see if anyone is also for my fiance. lets get this ttt and see whos in the 300fps club.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I an getting 296 out of my monster at 45lbs and 28" draw with my Lightspeeds, 
I think if I tried harder I could get the poundage up and reach 300.

We're not a women's only shop but I do stock a big selection of bows for ladies, in all price ranges.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

Destroyer 350 25" dl 74lbs draws very smooth and easy 314 fps


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

07' Xforce 29" 470 grains at 310 fps at 65#, although I much prefer my 395 grain arrows at 343fps... at 74# they trip the chrono at 357fps.


----------



## redhairedfury (Jan 16, 2011)

300 would be nice. Not sure what I'm shooting now, but only 45# and on an old parker bow. Shooting next the boy and his new axe 7 we don't sound too far apart.

@ladycritr You really pull 74#???? That is insane girl


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

74 LBS!!! I'm with ya on that one redhairedfury! I tried to draw 60 lb. the other day and didn't even budge it! I guess I need to eat more spinach lol.
And..did I mention I geared this question toward SHORT draw lengths and LOWER draw weight? Just checking... I don't want this to turn into a bunch of men bragging about how fast their bows are. This is intended for women to compare their shooting equipment and to help each other understand what different bows feel like and perform like! 
Don't get me wrong...if you are a women that has a 27.5 DL and can shoot 65lb or more then I envy you because you have unlimited options as far as picking up a bow in a shop and test shooting it. 
Maybe I should have started this thread around 280fps-290fps...who's got it??
This weekend (hopefully) I'll be able to chrono. a Heartbreaker at 26.5 and 50lb @ 5grns./lb. I'll be sure to post it ASAP!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Mathews Prestige...48 lbs, 252 grain arrow..283fps
Hoyt maxxis 35...48 lbs, 252 grain arrow...283fps

Both draw smooth and do not hurt my shoulder. 

That is all the speed I need for ASA which is the venue I choose to shoot. 

I owned several Bowtechs and never even got close to speed on them. Then I was shooting in womens hunter where the speed limit is 260 and the best I ever got was maybe 252 or so. I did shoot a Bowtech one year in womens open and was never on par with speed that year.

DO NOT worry about not being able to pull 60 or more pounds. You can and will find a bow that you can shoot comfortably and that you will get plenty of speed from. Speed is not always what you want. You want an accurate set up before speed. Speed is a bonus!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Rytera Alien X, 27" draw pulling 52# and shooting a 252 grain arrow.............I'm getting right at 310fps. Great bow, very smooth and next to no hand shock.


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

You are 100% right absolutecool! What's your DL? I'm not familiar with ASA...I shoot IBO. Is there different speeds for different classes? I always thought that everyone had the same speed restriction (???fps). I would like to shoot ASA sometime just for a taste of something different. As far as comfort over speed.. can't we have both? I'm not about to try to pull 60lbs. I want to be able to shoot 30-40 targets comfortably without straining myself to do it. Speed isn't everything I agree...but it helps when your off your yardage by a couple...especially out past 30yrds when your arrows start taking a nose dive straight to the ground.


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

That's awsome DeeS. Does your Alien X have a solid wall and are you on the edge at full draw..no relaxing? Aggressive cam? Do you think that your alien will still hit 300 fps shooting 52lbs. @ 5 grns/lb?


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Foxy-x-Hunter said:


> That's awsome DeeS. Does your Alien X have a solid wall and are you on the edge at full draw..no relaxing? Aggressive cam? Do you think that your alien will still hit 300 fps shooting 52lbs. @ 5 grns/lb?


Thanks Foxy. It has a very solid wall and I can relax while at full draw. Very, very nice and comfortable to shoot. It does have pretty aggressive cams, but nothing like some of the other "speed" bows. As for hitting 300 fps at 52 and 5gpp, I sure can't see why it wouldn't. :nod: I'm actually selling my Alien X.


----------



## pse bow master (Jun 17, 2010)

I shoot a darton pro 3800 at 25" dl and 48pounds and get 317


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey everyone searching for performance info. on the New Breed Genetix...goofyswife posted on the New Breed thread that her bow is set up at 27 in. 50lb and getting 290.
She hasn't said much about the draw cycle but hopefully she'll read this and let us all know.


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

Is anyone out there shooting a Hoyt Alpha Burner? If so..what do you like or dislike about it?


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Foxy-x-Hunter said:


> Hey everyone searching for performance info. on the New Breed Genetix...goofyswife posted on the New Breed thread that her bow is set up at 27 in. 50lb and getting 290.
> She hasn't said much about the draw cycle but hopefully she'll read this and let us all know.


Foxy, I've been talking to her and JAG about the Genetix. Both say it is one of the smoothest shooting bows out there. In fact, that is why I am selling my Alien X, I got on New Breeds Shooting Staff and now part of the Nation.


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

Congrats on your staff position!!! I actually spotted this bow while on my quest for a new bow myself and I was wondering how it felt...looks pretty sweet I must say. Not sure who deals them in my area though...I'll have to do some search'n.


----------



## Darien Outdoors (Dec 31, 2004)

Darton pro 3800, 305gr ACC 3-39 arrow 26 1/2"DL set at 60# getting over 300.


----------



## Ms.Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

'08 82 Airborne, 52 pounds, 27 inch draw, 275 grain Carbon Express 3D selects and getting 315 fps!  
with a 286 grain arrow = 305 fps
Had to turn it down because of my arm injury. I am getting 284 fps, with a 286 grain arrow, at 47.5 pounds


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

My wife was shooting an 82nd Airborne. 26.5"/50# 318fps.

The draw was relatively smooth. The 82nd has a nice draw at a short draw length. After 29" it gets really nasty. My wife was not comfortable with the weight of the bow.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

DeeS said:


> Foxy, I've been talking to her and JAG about the Genetix. Both say it is one of the smoothest shooting bows out there. In fact, that is why I am selling my Alien X, I got on New Breeds Shooting Staff and now part of the Nation.



Hey gals. The draw on my Genetix is one of the smoothest draws I've experienced. Solid wall...I'll just say this. Before my Genetix I was shooting a Hoyt Alpha Max, At the 2010 ATA I had the oportunity to try several bows...really liked a few of the PSE's, but I just wasn't sold. In my mind I needed a bow that would put my Hoyt down.. At the time I just didn't think anyone out there would beat what I was shooting at the time. I truely loved my AM32. Then I shot the Genetix..... WOW. I went home and a few days later ordered the Genetix and sold my Hoyt. Enough said.


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the great info goofyswife! 
Hey ladies I see alot of men on here looking for info. on the right bow for their significant other..lets keep this rolling and maybe it will help some lucky women get an awsome new bow! And it will help the guys narrow down the field.


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## grimjeeper (Nov 1, 2005)

Wifes Darton ds3800 is on the way. Will post speeds when it gets here. She just sold her alpine siena 26.5 draw 48# 244gr arrow at 285fps.


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

:bump2:


----------



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> Mathews Prestige...48 lbs, 252 grain arrow..283fps
> Hoyt maxxis 35...48 lbs, 252 grain arrow...283fps


Absolutecool - What is your draw length? I'm only getting 265 fps with around the same specs with a 24.5" dl.


----------



## grimjeeper (Nov 1, 2005)

darton came in 26.5 draw, 50#, 260 grn arrow, loaded string (peep & loop) = 304 fps


----------



## Atomic ShocKer (Feb 18, 2010)

Foxy-x-Hunter said:


> 74 LBS!!! I'm with ya on that one redhairedfury! I tried to draw 60 lb. the other day and didn't even budge it! I guess I need to eat more spinach lol.
> And..did I mention I geared this question toward SHORT draw lengths and LOWER draw weight? Just checking... I don't want this to turn into a bunch of men bragging about how fast their bows are. This is intended for women to compare their shooting equipment and to help each other understand what different bows feel like and perform like!
> Don't get me wrong...if you are a women that has a 27.5 DL and can shoot 65lb or more then I envy you because you have unlimited options as far as picking up a bow in a shop and test shooting it.
> Maybe I should have started this thread around 280fps-290fps...who's got it??
> This weekend (hopefully) I'll be able to chrono. a Heartbreaker at 26.5 and 50lb @ 5grns./lb. I'll be sure to post it ASAP!


I agree. So normally I just troll around and never post about bows, not wanting to sound like a fan boy. But I myself just bought a Destroyer 350 and that thing is a PIG to draw back. I have no problems pulling my Katera set at 72lbs but the Destroyer set at 65 damn near kills me. Damn girl all the power to yeah!


----------

